# Pepshop



## davidrobbins789 (Feb 27, 2014)

Stay away from PepShop  they took over $2400 from me and never sent any gear, then refused to send the gear, finally stopped communicating altogether! BUYER BEWARE!


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 27, 2014)

2400? Holy crap dude!


----------



## cotton2012 (Feb 27, 2014)

theblob said:


> 2400? Holy crap dude!



x2  ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Seeker (Feb 27, 2014)

Was the link really necessary??  Wrong thread to post your experience.  We have a section for that.  Look around and figure things out.


----------



## AlphaM (Feb 27, 2014)

Who da fack sends 2400 to someone they never felt with??? Smh


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 27, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Was the link really necessary??  Wrong thread to post your experience.  We have a section for that.  Look around and figure things out.




^^^ agreed.....plus you already posted this in another thread......to me it just sounds like you are calling attention to that sight....whether bad or good.


----------



## bronco (Feb 27, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> ^^^ agreed.....plus you already posted this in another thread......to me it just sounds like you are calling attention to that sight....whether bad or good.



His original post was moved, he only has one post. Not sure why the link is still up


----------



## AlphaM (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey guys stay away from u might not want to leave. Just tryin to warn yas


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey thats a dead link!


----------



## shenky (Feb 28, 2014)

He must have had the standard 2400 dollar minimum purchase


----------



## Improving (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow why would you send that much at once. Should have made more smaller orders. Who cares about shipping fees.


----------



## AlphaM (Mar 1, 2014)

Maybe cause he's stupid


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 1, 2014)

Troll........


----------

